# ماكينات تفتيح وتخريم الصاج Punching



## abqarino (11 يونيو 2011)

*MOTORUM 2044EZ*
تستخدم هذه الماكينة في عمل فتحات في الصاج بأشكال مختلفه





لتحميل المانيوال
http://www.muratec-usa.com/documents/TPPProg9904-350-400W.pdf


----------



## engineering future (7 يوليو 2011)

ايه المطلوب


----------

